# Daughters 1st ride without stabilizers



## cyberknight (3 Apr 2016)

Shes four and a quarter and she is already a balance bike wizard so today was her 1st attempt on a bike without stabilizers and shes off!
She was riding with a start straight away and after maybe 15 minutes she was starting off on her own too


----------



## cyberknight (3 Apr 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2016)

WooHoo! There'll be no stopping her now


----------



## Lee Johnston (3 Apr 2016)

cyberknight said:


> View attachment 123699
> View attachment 123700
> View attachment 123701
> 
> ...


Awesome, nothing like starting the kids early!


----------



## Lee Johnston (3 Apr 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> WooHoo! There'll be no stopping her now


BOTH...Why chose one or two other


----------



## 13 rider (3 Apr 2016)

Seems to have picked it up quickly . How long before she's faster than you


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (3 Apr 2016)

Well done little lady! That's great! Daddy better get saving now!


----------



## cyberknight (3 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> Seems to have picked it up quickly . How long before she's faster than you


Next week given how i was on hills today


----------



## cyberknight (3 Apr 2016)

13 rider said:


> Seems to have picked it up quickly . How long before she's faster than you


Luckily she has an elder brother , hand me downs all ready in progress


----------



## summerdays (3 Apr 2016)

She looks so at ease on her bike.... Well done mini-ck


----------



## Tiny01 (3 Apr 2016)

That's quality love it bet you're well proud !


----------



## snorri (3 Apr 2016)

Lovely to see, not only cycling but smiling for the camera at the same time.
No problem deciding what to get for the next birthday, open up her very own Strava account.


----------



## Stevec047 (3 Apr 2016)

Looks as if she is ready to try out some drops on that bike and some clipless pedals.

What an acheivment and at such a young age.

I am trying to convince mummy that buying the oldest boy who is 4 in July a bike would be a great idea. Needless to say the rolling of the eyes and a disapproving look has put a stop to that idea. It may have something to do with how clumsy he is in general


----------



## Scoosh (3 Apr 2016)

@cyberknight - that's one for the family archive !  Make sure you make lots of copies !


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Apr 2016)

I remember my first experiences with my children removing stabilizers, best times 

My oldest daughter now 14yrs, told me last week "I dont want to bicycle anymore or do track league^ 

Second daughter next  not sure she'll go for it?


----------



## fossyant (3 Apr 2016)

Great stuff. My son wouldn't do it at first on the road, so we went to the field - it's harder but if you fall it's soft. Worked with him too.

No more stabilisers..... yay....

He is a nutter now though.... likes to do a Skolly - down steep steps....!!!!


----------

